# Alternatives to Calcium for IBS



## SteveH (Jan 2, 2012)

Apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere.With a recent study suggesting that taking calcium as a supplement massively increasing chances of heart attack I have decided to stop taking this as supplement. I had found this quite effective for IBS (bloating and diarrhoea type) so am now looking for an alternative. Probiotics don't seem to help (possibly make things worse), so am looking for suggestions for alternative remedies. I realise there is a lot of information on this site about different options but it's a bit difficult (when you're not familar with this whole area) for me to know where to start!Many thanks for any suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Massively?Of 24,000 people in the study a total of 354 had heart attacks.So total was 1.5%The people taking high doses of calcium 1 to 2 times a day (not clear if with or without food) were 86% more likely which is not all that massive. 600% more likely would be where I would say "massive".Calcium in the diet (so in food and IBSers take smaller doses of calcium with food than people to take it once a day are likely to do) over 800 mgs (so with meals) reduced heart attacks, over 1100 did not improve that.So if you can control the IBS with 300 mgs (like many people do) calium WITH meals I think that logically lowers the risk compared to taking 1200 mgs all at one time as many for osteoporosis do,The other treatments also have risks, if you want risk free you might try the low fodmap diet if you can get your 800 mgs of calcium a day you need to reduce heart attacks from that diet as well as all your other nutrients in the amounts you need them. Given that most of the high calcium foods have fodmaps in them, it may be trading the risk of the calcium supplement for the risk of a low calcium diet.Imodium is fairly low risk, but many people who take Calcium do so to avoid anything chemical.Pepto Bismol can cause Bismuth poisoning (neurological problems) over time, they are reversable, but that may be too risky for you. Keeping to lower doses and taking occasional breaks will lower that risk, but you may not get enough control at lower doses.Low dose antidepressants like desimpramine may help, but also have long term health risks as well as short term ones.Anyway, the current thought on that paper is high doses that spike the calcium espcially if not taking it with meals probably isn't a good way to take it. They did not investigate taking 300 mgs at a time (most IBSers take from 300-600 mgs with each of three meals) with meals that would be like getting the total amount from dietary sources (that many IBSers can't eat anyway) that reduce risk.I can't be sure any of the other things aren't going to increase your risk, and diet without enough calcium in it is also found to be a risk for heart attacks.http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-calcium-heart-disease-20120523,0,5563591.story has the numbers I looked at.So basically my upshot, is if you can't get 800 mgs a day of calcium from your diet, and you can control the diarrhea (which may allow you to eat a healthy diet, exercise, and reduce stress which all are important for reducing heart attack risks) with calcium taken WITH meals which approximates more closely how we get Calcium in the diet that reduces risk, and if you can find the lowest dose of calcium that gives you enough control I wouldn't be too concerned.I think this really is an issue for many vitamins and minerals. We know getting it in the food is really good for you. But many times it is hard to get the amounts from food alone. So I do think taking these things with meals, and splitting the dose over the day rather than loading up all at once makes the most sense. Basically try to use them in ways that approximates the bestest diet ever rather than one big spike of vitamins and minerals once a day with low nutrition the rest of the day. I think we are likely designed for a little bit several times a day for most things we get from our food.


----------

